# Easter 2019



## atomicsmoke (Apr 27, 2019)




----------



## daveomak (Apr 27, 2019)

Great colors !!!


----------



## atomicsmoke (Apr 27, 2019)

We scaled down a bit this year since we are not hosting.

We stuffed a rack of lamb instead of a front quarter. Extra stuffing went into a hog casing.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Apr 27, 2019)




----------



## GaryHibbert (Apr 27, 2019)

The colors on the eggs is VERY GOOD--Don't think I've ever seen a better job.
Looks like you ate real well too.
Gary


----------



## daveomak (Apr 28, 2019)

I love lamb....  Yours looks awesome...     

......


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 28, 2019)

Nice Atomic Dinner!!
Good Job!
Like.

Bear


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Apr 28, 2019)

Very nice job! My first reaction to the eggs wasn't to think they were real! How did you get such good colours!?


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 28, 2019)

That lamb looks fabulous and the eggs should be on a magazine cover. 

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## atomicsmoke (Apr 28, 2019)

TomKnollRFV said:


> Very nice job! My first reaction to the eggs wasn't to think they were real! How did you get such good colours!?


My daughters did them...she just followed the instructions on the paint package. I am not sure why they came out better than ever. 
The shine is from rubbing with a piece of fat.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Apr 28, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> That lamb looks fabulous and the eggs should be on a magazine cover.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris


Thank you.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Apr 30, 2019)

A pretier shot of the stuffed rack


----------

